# Poem: "The Chain"



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

The Broken Chain 

We little knew that morning that 
God was going to call your name. 
In life we loved you dearly. 
In death we do the same. 

It broke our hearts to lose you. 
You did not go alone, 
for part of us went with you 
the day God called you home. 

You left us peaceful memories. 
Your love is still our guide. 
And though we cannot see you, 
you are always at our side. 

Our family chain is broken 
and nothing seems the same, 
but as God calls us one by one, 
the Chain will link again.

*I do not know the author.


----------

